# Suche geeigneten Installer



## FrankR2 (9. Jul 2018)

Hallo miteinander, 
bei meiner Software (Download unter www.lea-systems.com) wird aktuell der Installer unter 
http://launch4j.sourceforge.net/index.html verwendet. Der Vorteil ist, dass beim Start überprüft wird, ob Java vorhanden und welche Version installiert ist. Das Modul hat aber ein Problem mit dem neuen Java 9 und der Bug wurde bisher offenbar nicht behoben.
Ich überlege deshalb, einen anderen Installer zu verwenden. Welche Java-Installer könnt ihr empfehlen? Es kann auch gerne ein kommerzielles Produkt sein. Es muss keine Freeware oder OpenSource sein.
Vielen Dank
Frank


----------

